# Wanted: Health/Community work in Dubai



## CharlesMcGrath (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello, my name is Charles and i've recently relocated to Dubai, and am seeking employment in my field of Occupational Therapy or related fields. I wondered if anyone had any advice, contacts or opportunities you might know of? Any assistance would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Charles


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

try the American Hospital http://www.ahdubai.com.


----------

